# Serrasalmus eigenmanni or S. serrulatus



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you have a photo of S. eigenmanni or think you might have S. serrulatus, please post your photo here. Looking for photos to evaluate and possibly use at OPEFE.......with credit of course.









PS: Helpful if you know the exact size of the fish.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

My3" S.Eigenmanni.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

and a very nice one at that


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Those are very nice pictures...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice eigenmanni u got there


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's very nice piranha.


----------



## itznguyen (Oct 19, 2008)

hastatus said:


> If you have a photo of S. eigenmanni or think you might have S. serrulatus, please post your photo here. Looking for photos to evaluate and possibly use at OPEFE.......with credit of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow. very nice


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

nice


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Bought as Eigenmanni at 4"


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

curly: that looks like a serrulatus to me.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

calienteboyy said:


> My3" S.Eigenmanni.


Any full tank shots??


----------

